# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Horizon [Ionis, Ignis, Dignity, Vignesswara, Ferry Naniwa]

## CORFU

Ξερει καπoios κατι για αυτο το πλοιο??

ionis.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σου συμπατριώτη Επτανήσιε  :Very Happy: 

Όπως γράφω πιο πάνω, πρόκειται για το εξής καράβι:

*Ventouris Ferries*

Ionis 121 m 1971 17,0 Kn 835 - 280 - 230 lsf European Seaways

Λίγα στοιχεία από το Faktaomfartyg: 

Ex FERRY NANIWA, ναυπηγημένο στην Ιαπωνία το 1971. 
Ταξιδεύει ναυλωμένο στη Ventouris Ferries, μεταξύ Μπάρι - Δυρραχίου.

----------


## sea_serenade

Είναι το απωθημένο κάθε ταξιδιώτη, το κρυφό όνειρο κάθε καραβολάτρη, το καμάρι της Αδριατικής.......... Πλοίο που έχει να μπεί πάνω του σκούπα απο τον  καιρό του Νώε (όχι του Νώε Express, του Νώε της Βίβλου). Συμπαθητικό παπόρο, που απο το 1996 δουλεύει σε γραμμές της Αδριατικής για τη European Seaways σαν DIGNITY, IGNIS, IONIS. Απο το 2001 είναι ναυλωμένο στον Γιώργο Βεντούρη και κάνει Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο. Πάντα το θεωρούσαμε το χειρότερο πλοίο λόγω μεγάλων καθυστερήσεων αλλά και λόγω των χαμηλών υπηρεσιών που προσέφερε. Τι να σου κάνει βέβαια και το πλοίο. Δεν φταίει αυτό. Αν είχε στόμα και μίλαγε θα έλεγε πολλά. Κρίμα  :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

Έπεσα να κοιμηθώ το μεσημέρι για μία ωρίτσα ο κακομοίρης και όταν ξύπνησα το IONIS έλειπε. Το κακό είναι οτι δεν το βρίσκε ούτε μέσω AIS. Τι να πεί κανείς.... Που πήγε πάλι? Να πάρω τηλ τη Νικολούλη να το βρεί?

----------


## JASON12345

Πάρε καλύτερα τον Χαρδαβέλα,έτσι όπως είναι μοιάζει με εξωγήινο:mrgreen

----------


## Νικόλας

αφήστε το ήσυχο το βαποράκι είναι λίγο σαραβαλάκι αλλά για την γραμμή του καλό είναι σιγά τώρα έχουν 3 καράβια στην γραμμή αρε ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ τους κακκομαθαίνεις :Cool:

----------


## JASON12345

Εντάξει ρε πλάκα κάνω,εγώ που είμαι και λίγο βιτσιόζος :mrgreen:το βρίσκω ότι
έχει συμπαθητική φιγούρα :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

αν το δείς από κοντά είναι πολύ κοντό βαπόρι και αυτά τα φουγάρα είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά αλλά έχει φάση το βαπόρι νομίζω πως ακόμα ναυλομένο το έχει σωστά?????

----------


## sea_serenade

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχει την πλάκα του. Παραμένει ακόμα υπο τη ναύλωση του Βεντούρη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το εντόπισα στο ελληνικό AIS. Πηγαίνει προς Χαλκίδα μεριά, προφανώς για δεξαμενισμό και αυτό ειναι το μεγάλο νέο. ¶ντε βρε, με το καλό!!!

----------


## Leo

> Το εντόπισα στο ελληνικό AIS. Πηγαίνει προς Χαλκίδα μεριά, προφανώς για δεξαμενισμό και αυτό ειναι το μεγάλο νέο. ¶ντε βρε, με το καλό!!!


Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος sea_serenade είναι. Το πλοίο σε λίγο φθάνει την Αυλίδα.

----------


## Leo

Και ώς δια μαγείας νατο στη ράδα του Πειραιάαα! Οι δυνατοί "ζουμ-άδες" με σκίαστρο στο κόκκινο τώρα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ TRAFFIC (13) ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΠΛΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΑ. http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p51179230.html EIXE KAI ΔΥΟ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ...

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Ionis παραμενει στο λιμανι του Πειραια

IONIS [1].JPG

IONIS [2].JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

oυφ καλά είστε φοβεροί μπράβο ωραίες φότο έστω και αυτό το βεντουρόπλοιο κάνει επιτέλους... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος dimitris, το πλοίο έχει μέσα στο γκαράζ 2 προπέλλες (παλιές και αρκετά λερωμένες), ίσως γι αυτό πήγε στην Αυλίδα? Δεξαμενίστηκε εκεί? Πάντως καμιά συντήρηση δεν έγινε στα ύγφαλα του πλοίου, δικαρίνεται εξάλλου και στις φωτογραφίες του φίλου Τσέντζου.

----------


## polykas

Πράγματι γιατί το πλοίο πήγε στη Αυλίδα;H εικόνα του πλοίου δεν είναι και τόσο καλή.Πάντως είναι σπάνιο ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να το φωτογραφίζεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Για πόσο άραγε θα υπάρχει ακόμη;


6.jpg









14.jpg














15.jpg














17.jpg
















I.jpg

----------


## navigation

To είδα στο AIS να πίανει 17,3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν είναι λίγο παράξενο?

----------


## Νικόλας

η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχει αφήσει απρόσεχτο τελευταία γιατί έτρεχαν αλλά τώρα ήρθε η σειρά του είναι το μόνο με τα παλιά χρώμματα πιστεύω πως θα τ αλλάξουν γιατί navigation σου φαίνεται περίεργο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ είναι αυτός και μάλλον για καπετάνιο πρέπει να έχει τον Ζάχο κλασσικός γκαζάκιας... :Wink:

----------


## navigation

Μου φάνηκε πολύ παραξενη η ταχυτητά του...anyway...θα μείνει στην γραμμή Πρόννοι-Κυλλήνη?
Κάτι τελευταίο που παρατήρησα απτις φωτο είναι οτι εχει σημαια valleta...γίνεται να έχει ξένη σημαία και να κάνει Ελληνικά δρομολόγια?

----------


## Νικόλας

μα δεν κάνει Ελληνικά δρομολόγια ιταλία-αλβανία είναι

----------


## esperos

Navigation  μην  το  μπερδεύεις  με  το  ΙΟΝΙΣ  του  Τυρογαλά.

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά σήμερα το είδα στον Πειραιά.
Τι δουλειά έχει εκεί;Γύρισε από Αυλίδα και έκανε στάση στο λιμάνι;

----------


## noulos

> ...γίνεται να έχει ξένη σημαία και να κάνει Ελληνικά δρομολόγια?


Το Corsica Express III και το Speedrunner II έχουν ξένη σημαία, όπως και το Sardinia Vera που κάποια στιγμή ίσως να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια!

----------


## navigation

> Navigation μην το μπερδεύεις με το ΙΟΝΙΣ του Τυρογαλά.


A...και μπράβο...λεω και γω τι δείχνει το ΑΙS!!!!
Και πότε με το καλό ξεκινάει δρομολόγια?

----------


## sea_serenade

Το Openseas το δίνει στις 02/07 στο δρομολόγιο Δυρράχιο - Μπάρι αλλά με το IONIS ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.

ΥΓ:Προσέξατε φαντάζομαι τη σκουριά στα οκια του ε? Φοβερό?

----------


## Apostolos

Στα όκια δέν πειράζει... Φαντάζεσε στα double bottom???

----------


## sea_serenade

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

Δύο φωτό του πλοίου στο Σιλό.

ionis.jpg

ionis 1.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραιές φότο φίλε αλλά δεν βλέπω να το βάφουν όπως και τ άλλα βεντουρόπλοια για να δούμαι τι θα γίνει......
πάντως τισ πιο πολλές φότο απ όλλα τα βεντουρόπλοια έχει άντε να μην είναι και παραπωνεμένο

----------


## sea_serenade

Ίσως παραμείμει ντυμένο στα λευκά μιας και ανήκει στον Αρκουμάνη και όχι στον Βεντούρη.

----------


## noulos

Σήμερα βρισκόταν στη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Πολύ σκουριά ρε παιδί μου!!!

----------


## konigi

Μοιαζει λίγο με το Λισσος μας στην πλώρη η είναι η ιδέα μου?

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο μετά τον αποδεξαμενισμό του βρίσκεται στην ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σύμφωνα με το AIS έχει ξεκινήσει απο τον Πειραιά με προορισμό το Μπάρι. ¶ντε, καλή σεζόν να έχει το παπόρο.

----------


## STRATHGOS

STO BARI!!

Εικόνα1185.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να προσθέσω  και  εγώ  μια  παλαιότερη.

IONIS.jpg

----------


## sylver23

an και λιγο καθυστερημενα.απο το πρωι της 17-6 στον πειραια.φωτο απο το καταστρωμα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ




και αλλη μια μαζι με το bs2

----------


## a.molos

Απο τον ερχομο του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα και την μετασκευή του στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## samurai

Και μια γιαπωνέζικη ως Ferry Naniwa με τα σινιάλα της Osaka Kochi Tokyu Ferry.
Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στα Koyo Dochyards στη Mihara το 1971 και ταξίδευε στη γραμμή &#171;Osaka - Kochi&#187;. :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Και στην Ηγουμενίτσα με διαφορετικές  χρωματικές  εκδοχές αλλά την ίδια ονομασία.
Στην 3η φωτό απολαυστε τη χάρη και την κίνηση του ναυτη που πετάει το βιλαι και του καβοδέτη που ετοιμάζεται να το πιάσει και να σύρει το σχοινί!

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά a.molos, δεν παίζεσαι.......... Απίστευτες φωτό. Η πρώτη είναι κάπου στο 2000 μιας και είναι δεμένο δίπλα το "BALBEK" ενώ οι επόμενες το 1999 αν δεν κάνω λάθος ε??? Thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Και έχει τουλάχιστον ένα αδελφάκι, ναυπηγημένο το 1972 στη Fukuoka, ωs FERRY KATSURA.
Το 1983 μετανομάστηκε SWEET RORO 2, και το 1988 SWEET GLORY ταξιδεύοντας για τη Sweet Lines των Φιλιππίνων.

Σχετική φωτογραφία σε κακά χάλια (πλοίο και φωτογραφία) από τα ferry guides.

----------


## lefme

Από το πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου στην Ιταλία...Δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Bari...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίες εικόνες φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Στην κίτρινη του Πειραιά αυτή την ώρα περιμένει πλοηγό, για δεξαμενισμό στου Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## polykas

_Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε αναχωρεί το βαπόρο για τα επάνω μέρη;_

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εν ωρα εφοδιασμου!!!!Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το φορουμ!

Picture 005 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Gregory K.

Να σας αφιερωσω και εγω μια του ΙΟΝΙΣ τραβηγμενη την Τριτη 23-6-2009...

----------


## Nautikos II

Σάββατο 27 Ιουνίου,*15.20*
Μα που ησουν και δεν σε ειδα;
IONIS [8].jpg

----------


## vinman

> Σάββατο 27 Ιουνίου,*15.20*
> Μα που ησουν και δεν σε ειδα;
> IONIS [8].jpg


... :Very Happy: ...στο Superfast XII... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> ......στο Superfast XII...


 Μπραβο ρε καλιτεχνη :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ιονις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO006.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ νέε φίλε! Κάλως όρισες

----------


## crow

Μια φωτο του Ιονις ως Ferry Naniwa.



Πηγη. History of japanese car ferries

----------


## Νικόλας

ΙΟΝΙΣ στο μπάρι !!  :Very Happy: 
στον sylver αλλα και σε όλους !
P9040642.jpg

----------


## polykas

> ΙΟΝΙΣ στο μπάρι !! 
> στον sylver αλλα και σε όλους !
> P9040642.jpg


_Ωραία λήψη Νικόλα._ :Very Happy: _Μπράβο._

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλά Νικόλα - αμ γιατί νόμιζες οτι στην έριξα την σπόντα στον Δαίδαλο... :Razz:

----------


## SAMOILIS

*θελω να ταξιδεψω μαζι του, αλλα δυσκολο, μπαρι-δυραχιο...*

----------


## Stylianos

υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξουν τα δρομολόγια του με την ελευση του BRIDGE στην εταιρία;

----------


## polykas

_Από χθές νέος επισκέπτης στον Ν.Μ.Δ..._

----------


## Νικόλας

να το και αυτό τελικά μου έκανε την χάρη ! :Very Happy: 
P7310044.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Έτσι, φωτογραφίστε το γιατί είναι λίγα τα ψωμιά του στην Αδριατική..... Πολύ λίγα  :Sad:

----------


## Express Pigasos

ειναι ψιλοσιγουρο οτι θα καρφιτσοποιηθει εντος 2μηνου και το Ιονις...

----------


## kapas

εχουν παρει φορα ε??

----------


## Leo

Τώρα έχουμε το Μπρίντζ, 2 έξω μπορεί να έρθει κανένα άλλο νεότερο και πιο αξιόπιστο.

----------


## juanito

Η εταιρεια εχει ανακοινωσει δρομολογια για το πλοιο μεχρι και τελος Ιανουαριου 2011 στην γραμμη Μπαρι - Δυρραχειο οποτε μαλλον προσωρινα το πλοιο συνεχιζει στην γραμμη ... εδω που τα λεμε εχει καταντησει η μασκοτ του Μπαρι  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Τώρα έχουμε το Μπρίντζ, 2 έξω μπορεί να έρθει κανένα άλλο νεότερο και πιο αξιόπιστο.


Χμμμμμ Leo βλέπω τα νέα κυκλοφορήσαν στην πιάτσα.......... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

για πείτε και σε μας βρε παιδια !!!
εγώ πάντος για το δεύτερο το είχα προβλέψει όταν ήρθε και το είπα και στον φίλο που πίναμε καφεδάκι  :Wink:  :mrgreen:

----------


## despo

Σαν να φαίνεται οτι και αυτό θα ακολουθήσει τον Απόλλωνα, αφου ηδη το αντικατέστησαν με το Μπριτζ.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Τώρα έχουμε το Μπρίντζ, 2 έξω μπορεί να έρθει κανένα άλλο νεότερο και πιο αξιόπιστο.


Το ‘αξιόπιστο’ για να  συνεχίσει να είναι αξιόπιστο θέλει κ την ανάλογη συντήρηση / προσοχή /κόστος, αλλιώς ισχύει ‘ότι το αφήνεις σε αφήνει’!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει αυτές τις ημέρες ή βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στο Δυρράχιο;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαρκο μην κανεις ποστ εδω, θα το δει ο Ναξος και θα σε κατσαδιασει!!! Ειπαμε γουσταρει τοσο πολυ το κανονικο Ιονις που δεν επιτρεπει σε αυτο εδω να λεγεται ετσι!!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ε, άμα είναι έτσι, αποσύρω και επίσημα την ερώτησή μου και ... μη με είδατε ... :mrgreen:

----------


## despo

Απ'ο,τι άκουσα στο Μπάρι βρίσκεται και περιλαμβάνεται στα σχέδια της εταιρείας για να ξαναρχίσει δρομολόγια.

----------


## Leo

Και το δεύτερο Ιονίς φθάνει σε λίγη ώρα στον Πειραιά. Τι μέλει γενέσθαι? Θα το δείξει η θέση πρόδεσης μάλλον  :Wink:

----------


## Stylianos

Στην Δραπετσώνα το βαπόρι...με ανοιχτές μηχανές οταν το είδα...προκειται για ενα υπεροχο βαπόρι...οι παρακάτω φωτος χαρισμένες στους φίλους aegeanspeedlines,pantelis_2009,Opelmanos και όλους τους φίλους του!  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ας το δούμε στο Μπάρι το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε !!
P4070416.jpg


P4070417.jpg

*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## Apostolos

Απορώ πώς καταφέρνει και ταξιδεύει ακόμα. Δείτε πόσες και τι παρατηρήσεις έχει φάει από τα Port State Control! απορώ πώς δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ban απο τα Ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια
http://www.equasis.org

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιονίς στο ΝΜΔ στις 08/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Νικόλας, Leo, Stylianos, despo, Appia_1978, Captain_Nionios,  SEA_PILOT και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΙΟΝΙΣ 01 08-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΝΙΣ 02 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε ακόμη μια !!
P4070418.jpg
για τον φίλο panteli

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία για το φίλο Νικόλα  :Wink: .

ΙΟΝΙΣ 03 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σε λίγο καιρό θα πάρει και αυτό τον ανήφορο...

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο στον Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουν περάσει 2 μηνες απο τότε που λέγαμε οτι θα πάει για σκραπ, αλλα αυτό παραμένει εδώ... Εχει αλλάξει κάτι???

----------


## despo

Δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη πληροφόρηση, αλλά πιστεύω οτι αν ήταν να πάει για διάλυση, ηδη θα είχε φύγει. Πάντως για ένα διάστημα φαινόταν και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι μεσα σε αυτό το μήνα επρόκειτο να δρομολογηθεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιονίς στις 10/12/2010 στο ΝΜΔ.
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλα, CORFU, Appia_1978, Apostolos & despo.

ΙΟΝΙΣ 04 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη πληροφόρηση, αλλά πιστεύω οτι αν ήταν να πάει για διάλυση, ηδη θα είχε φύγει. Πάντως για ένα διάστημα φαινόταν και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι μεσα σε αυτό το μήνα επρόκειτο να δρομολογηθεί.


 ΝΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ SCPAR - ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ. ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΑΤΑ-ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ-ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ. ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ "BRIDGE" ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ....

----------


## Νικόλας

και δύο φώτο από μένα στο Μπάρι
P4070417.jpgP4070418.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ(όποιοι είστε :mrgreen
πάντα με δώση ΒΑΠΟΡΑ 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, cpt. mimis, CORFU, Appia_1978, Apostolos, despo, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 
Κανένα νεότερο για το που βρίσκετε;;;;


ΙΟΝΙΣ 01 21-06-2010.jpg
Ιονίς στο ΝΜΔ στις 21/06/2010.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αφου ευχαριστησω τους Παντελη και Νικολα για τις ομορφες εικονες αυτου του ακριτα της ακτοπλοιας μας,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μηπως αυτο που τελικα αλλαξε την οποια συμφωνια ενδεχομενως υπηρξε για να παει για σκραπ το πλοιο ηταν η αποχωρηση νωριτερα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ?Διοτι αν πουληθει κι αυτο η εταιρεια θα μεινει μονο με το BRIDGE..

----------


## despo

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγω με τη σειρά μου τον φίλο Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία, όσον αφορά δε το μέλλον του πλοίου να πώ οτι πριν λίγες μέρες (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος μεσα στον Απρίλη) το είχα εντοπίσει στο σύστημα κρατήσεων να έχει δρομολόγια μεταξυ Μπάρι και Δυραχίου.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Να ευχαριστήσω και εγω με τη σειρά μου τον φίλο Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία, όσον αφορά δε το μέλλον του πλοίου να πώ οτι πριν λίγες μέρες (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος μεσα στον Απρίλη) το είχα εντοπίσει στο σύστημα κρατήσεων να έχει δρομολόγια μεταξυ Μπάρι και Δυραχίου.


ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ; ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ; Η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΜΔ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ, ΘΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ. ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ Η ΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΣ Η ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ Η ΤΟ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ "ΠΕΤΕΝΟ" ΣΤΟ ΝΜΔ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ Η ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ Η ΟΧΙ. ΑΣ ΠΑΡΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ.  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Ιονίς είχαν φέρει λαμαρίνες και σίδερα όπως βλέπετε στις φωτο, το Σάββατο 18/03/2011 για κάποιες δουλειές. Τώρα τι θα κάναν........... δεν ξέρω :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλας, cpt. mimis, CORFU, Appia_1978, Apostolos, despo, Κωστάκης, MILTIADIS  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΙΟΝΙΣ 09 18-03-2011.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 10.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 11.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 12.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίος ο παντελής !!
μα πως και δεν σε είδα.έξω από το ΤΕΟ είχα αράξει  :Cool: 
καλά εδώ έχουν φύγει άλλα και άλλα βαπόρια που δεν είχαν χαρτιά και δεν σύμφερε να τα φτιάξουν αυτό συμφέρει ??

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Στο Ιονίς είχαν φέρει λαμαρίνες και σίδερα όπως βλέπετε στις φωτο, το Σάββατο 18/03/2011 για κάποιες δουλειές. Τώρα τι θα κάναν........... δεν ξέρω.
> Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλας, cpt. mimis, CORFU, Appia_1978, Apostolos, despo, Κωστάκης, MILTIADIS  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΣ 09 18-03-2011.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 10.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 11.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 12.jpg


Λέτε να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει; Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση..

----------


## cpt. mimis

> ωραίος ο παντελής !!
> μα πως και δεν σε είδα.έξω από το ΤΕΟ είχα αράξει 
> καλά εδώ έχουν φύγει άλλα και άλλα βαπόρια που δεν είχαν χαρτιά και δεν σύμφερε να τα φτιάξουν αυτό συμφέρει ??


 ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ....  :Very Happy: 
ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ - ΟΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ... :Cool:

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ...   :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ.... 
> ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ - ΟΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ...


 Ήταν ξένοι και δεν κατάλαβα τι λέγαν :Wink: .
Νικόλα στις 11.00 σταμάτησα στην καντίνα απέναντι απο τον Θεόφιλο για ένα σάντουιτς και μάλιστα έβγαλαφωτο τα σωσίβια που είχαν φέρει.(φωτο σε λίγο στο θέμα του) :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΙΟΝΙΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΝΜΔ. Η ΓΙΑ ΔΞ Η ΣΚΡΑΠ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΤΟΥ...:-D

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ήταν ξένοι και δεν κατάλαβα τι λέγαν.
> Νικόλα στις 11.00 σταμάτησα στην καντίνα απέναντι απο τον Θεόφιλο για ένα σάντουιτς και μάλιστα έβγαλαφωτο τα σωσίβια που είχαν φέρει.(φωτο σε λίγο στο θέμα του).


ΤΑ ΤΕΤΡΑΠΟΔΑ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ.....   :-D

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΤΑ ΤΕΤΡΑΠΟΔΑ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ..... :-D


 Και γω αυτά εννοούσα. :Wink:  Δεν ξέρω ......................σκυλάδικα :Very Happy: .

----------


## despo

Οχι παιδιά οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα και φέτος το πλοίο θα κανει δρομολόγια, γι'αυτό άλλωστε και έχει μείνει τόσο καιρό στο νέο μώλο.

----------


## juanito

ΠΟΤΕ ΕΦΥΓΕ ??  AKOMA EKEI EINAI! 18/04 ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ (ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΠ) ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΑ ΛΙΜΕΡΙΑ .. ΜΠΑΡΙ-ΔΥΡΡΑΧΕΙΟ

ΠΟΛΥ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> ΠΟΤΕ ΕΦΥΓΕ ?? AKOMA EKEI EINAI! 18/04 ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ (ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΠ) ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΑ ΛΙΜΕΡΙΑ .. ΜΠΑΡΙ-ΔΥΡΡΑΧΕΙΟ
> 
> ΠΟΛΥ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ!


 ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ 05/04 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ.  :Confused:

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΕΒΑΖΕ Η ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΛΟΙΟ; ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Η ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ;

----------


## despo

Χωρις να ξέρω ακριβώς, να μην υπολογίζεις παραπάνω απο 3-4 Ελληνες και βέβαια μιλάω για αξιωματικούς. Για τους υπόλοιπους ο,τι πιο φτηνό διαθέτει η αγορά...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Χωρις να ξέρω ακριβώς, να μην υπολογίζεις παραπάνω απο 3-4 Ελληνες και βέβαια μιλάω για αξιωματικούς. Για τους υπόλοιπους ο,τι πιο φτηνό διαθέτει η αγορά...


ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ. 
Η ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ... ΑΠΛΑ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΑΙ... :Sad:

----------


## giapis

> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ. 
> Η ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ... ΑΠΛΑ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΑΙ...


distixos file oute 10 atoma alla oute 2 atoma ellines den ehei.. apo oso xero egyptious kai roumanous ehei.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> distixos file oute 10 atoma alla oute 2 atoma ellines den ehei.. apo oso xero egyptious kai roumanous ehei.


 ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ/ΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ!!!    :Mad:

----------


## juanito

> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ/ΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ!!!


ΦΙΛΕ CPT.MIMIS ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ARBERIA ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΝΜΔ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ (ΙΟΝΙΣ) ΟΤΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 100Τ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ. ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ SPECIAL SURVEY. 

ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ. ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 8)

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά είναι λίγο χάλια εδώ που τα λέμε !να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν 
τώρα σίγουρα αλλάζουν λαμαρίνες για να το μαζέψουν όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν
αλλά αυτό το ''για εκεί που είναι το βαπόρι είναι μια χαρά''δεν το πιάνω συγνώμη
εκεί ανθρώποι δεν το ταξιδεύουν ?δηλ αν χτύπα ξύλο συμβεί κάτι με κάποιο πλοίο τι θα πούμε? :Confused:

----------


## juanito

> παιδιά είναι λίγο χάλια εδώ που τα λέμε !να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν 
> τώρα σίγουρα αλλάζουν λαμαρίνες για να το μαζέψουν όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν
> αλλά αυτό το ''για εκεί που είναι το βαπόρι είναι μια χαρά''δεν το πιάνω συγνώμη
> εκεί ανθρώποι δεν το ταξιδεύουν ?δηλ αν χτύπα ξύλο συμβεί κάτι με κάποιο πλοίο τι θα πούμε?


Φίλε Νικόλα το πλοίο είναι μια χαρα. Το για εκεί που είναι δεν το είπα υποτιμητικά. Σαν πλοίο είναι ιδανικό για την γραμμή της Αλβανίας. Εξάλλου δεν χωράει ο νους μου ότι υπάρχει επιβατικό πλοίο που να είναι χάλια! Κάθε χρόνο περνάνε αρκετές επιθεωρήσεις επειδή ακριβώς όπως είπες ταξιδέουν ανθρωποι.

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα όλοι οι συνδιαλεγόμενοι, να σκεφτείτε σε ποιο θέμα βρίσκεστε και για ποιο πλοίο ανταλάσσετε απόψεις. Μήπως κάπου εδώ πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό να βρούμε κι εμείς μια άκρη να μεταφέρουμε τις δημοσιεύεσεις στα σωστά θέματα? Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την κατανόηση.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ας μη κρυβόμαστε παιδιά. Όλα τα πλοία έχουν τα ευαίσθητα σημεία τους. Όσο περνάει και η ηληκία τους τόσο αυτά μαζεύονται. ¶λλα λαμαρινο-καταστάσεις άλλα μηχανολογικά άλλα στο ξενοδοχειακό. Το θέμα είναι να είναι βιώσιμο αλλά και αξιόπλοο, κυρίως αξιόπλοο. Αν χρειαστεί και 500Τ να τους βάλουν αλλιώς ας μείνει εκεί που είναι. Για το SPECIAL SURVEY δεν το γνώριζα και ευχαριστώ το φίλο juanito για την πληροφορία.  :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Aυτό το βαποράκι θα ξεκινήσει καμιά φορά?  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν έχω ξανα πάει απο τις τελευταίες φωτο που ανέβασα. Κανείς άλλος να μας πει τί γίνετε;;;;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Εγώ δεν έχω ξανα πάει απο τις τελευταίες φωτο που ανέβασα. Κανείς άλλος να μας πει τί γίνετε;;;;


 Πέρασα εγώ σήμερα. Ο κόσμος όπου κάνει εργασίες μου φάνηκε ότι αραίωσε λίγο. Νομίζω ότι έχει δεξαμενισμό 14/04.  :Smile:

----------


## juanito

> Πέρασα εγώ σήμερα. Ο κόσμος όπου κάνει εργασίες μου φάνηκε ότι αραίωσε λίγο. Νομίζω ότι έχει δεξαμενισμό 14/04.


18/04 Δεξαμενισμός. Σε φούλ ρυθμό οι εργασίες ακόμα και σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δουλειές στο Ιονίς προχωράνε. Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη στις 08/04/2011  18:00 και υπάρχουν αρκετά οξυγόνα και λαμαρίνες ακόμη απ' έξω. Τέτοια ώρα βέβαια μόνο ο φύλακας ....με το βοηθό του ήταν :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, cpt. mimis, juanito, Νικόλας, CORFU, Appia_1978, Apostolos, despo, Κωστάκης, MILTIADIS και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:grin:.
Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες που αλλάζουν τα κομμάτια της πρύμης κάτω απο τον καταπέλτη.:roll:


ΙΟΝΙΣ 13 08-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Θα ανταποδώσω αργοτερα...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ευχαριστούμε για την φωτο... Ο φύλακας δεν το κουνάει από εκεί πάντως...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα φωτο απο τις εργασίες στη πρίμη κάτω απο τον καταπέλτη, αλλά αλλάξανε και μία λαμαρίνα στ' αριστερά. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω.


ΙΟΝΙΣ 16.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 17.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 18.jpg

----------


## TOM

To πλοιο κανει μερικα δρομολογια ζακθνθο -κεφαλονια[σαμη]-μπριντεζι φετος το καλοκαιρι!!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όπως υποσχέθηκα φωτο απο τις εργασίες στη πρίμη κάτω απο τον καταπέλτη, αλλά αλλάξανε και μία λαμαρίνα στ' αριστερά.
> Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω.
> 
> 
> ΙΟΝΙΣ 16.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 17.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 18.jpg


 Φίλε μου το καραβάκι από τις φωτο καταλαβαίνω πως είναι λίγο "ΑΒΑΒΑ"

----------


## despo

Εγω ξέρω οτι τα δρομολόγιά του ειναι αποκλειστικά Μπάρι - Αλβανία.

----------


## juanito

Έτσι είναι. 
Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο. 
Αποκλειστικά!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> To πλοιο κανει μερικα δρομολογια ζακθνθο -κεφαλονια[σαμη]-μπριντεζι φετος το καλοκαιρι!!!!


 Μπορεί να τα κάνει το BRIDGE αυτά τα δρομολόγια. ΙΟΝΙΣ είναι σίγουρο Ιταλία - Αλβανία.

----------


## TOM

Tα δρομολογια τα βρηκα στο openseas.Σημερα που τα δρομολογια που ειχα βρει απο μπριντεζι για σαμη-ζακυνθο ειχαν αφαιρεθει,αν και τα δρομολογια για αυτο και το bridge υπαρχουν κανονικα.

----------


## despo

Απο/προς Μπρίντιζι σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει, αφου το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται στο Μπαρι. Μολις ειδα απο Μπαρι και πράγματι και υπάρχουν μεν καποιες αναχωρήσεις για Ζάκυνθο και Κεφαλονιά, ιο οποιες ομως για την ωρα τουλαχιστον ειναι ανυπαρκτες, αφου αφ'ενος μεν δεν γίνεται καμμία κράτηση, αλλά και απο την άλλη πλευρά το πλοίο έχει δρομολόγιο την ίδια μέρα για Δυρράχιο !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο απο χθές ή προχθές είναι στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Όταν αδειάσω τη φωτο μηχανή θα σας πω με ακρίβεια. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

Έτσι όπως έχει ξεχαστεί το θέμα, έτσι και το έταιρο Ιονίς έχει ξεχαστεί στο Μπάρι

φωτό στις 11-02-13
IMG_7222.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το ΙΟΝΙΣ όταν στις 22-04-2011 είχε φύγει απο τη θέση του το θυρόπλοιο και ετοιμαζόταν να βγεί απο τη μεγάλη του Πειραιά.

ΙΟΝΙΣ 38.jpgΙΟΝΙΣ 39.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Έτσι όπως έχει ξεχαστεί το θέμα, έτσι και το έταιρο Ιονίς έχει ξεχαστεί στο Μπάρι
> 
> φωτό στις 11-02-13
> IMG_7222.JPG


Ακόμη ταξιδεύει ή σταμάτησε;

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν ταξιδεύει Γιώργο, έτσι;

----------


## ιθακη

Όχι παιδιά, σταματημένο ήταν....

----------


## MYTILENE

Που βρίσκεται το βαποράκι αυτό τώρα?

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0035 despo.jpgΝα το δούμε και με την άσπρη 'φορεσιά' στην Ηγουμενίτσα, οταν ταλαιπωριόταν απο ναύλωση σε ναύλωση.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> PHOTO 0035 despo.jpgΝα το δούμε και με την άσπρη 'φορεσιά' στην Ηγουμενίτσα, οταν ταλαιπωριόταν απο ναύλωση σε ναύλωση.


Ποιος το χε ναυλώσει τότε?

----------


## despo

Οχι, τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο δεν ήταν ναυλωμένο. Ομως πριν η' μετά τα όποια δρομολόγια έκανε, ήταν ναυλωμένο Λιβύη, Αίγυπτο κλπ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Οχι, τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο δεν ήταν ναυλωμένο. Ομως πριν η' μετά τα όποια δρομολόγια έκανε, ήταν ναυλωμένο Λιβύη, Αίγυπτο κλπ.


Οι γραμμές πίσω θυμίζουν κάτι από....GA Ferries...  :Surprised:

----------


## ιθακη

> Που βρίσκεται το βαποράκι αυτό τώρα?


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...411#post465411

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από πολύ καιρό παροπλισμού στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι, το πλοίο έδωσε πάλι σημάδια "ζωής". Τις τελευταίες ημέρες βρέθηκε σε ναυπηγείο στο Μαυροβούνιο (Adriatic shipyard Bijela-Boka Bay, Montenegro) όπου και δεξαμενίστηκε,

ShipSpotting.com

© Godra

και σήμερα αναχώρησε από εκεί φρεσκοβαμμένο και σενιαρισμένο επιστρέφοντας στο Μπάρι.

ShipSpotting.com

© Godra

----------


## cpt. mimis

Γιατί ήταν παροπλισμένο? Ξέρουμε?

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξέρει κανείς από πού μπορείς να βγάλεις εισιτήριο με το Ιονίς για τα δρομολόγια προς τα Επτάνησα;

----------


## GIIANNHS

το ιονις ταξιδευει ιταλια - αλβανια

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, και τον Αύγουστο και μερικές φορές για τα Ιόνια.

----------


## ιθακη

Το παλαιό ρητό, "Μαζί με τον βασιλικό, ποτίζεται και η γλάστρα" το ξέρετε φαντάζομαι....

Ας όψεται που το λένε, κακώς βέβαια, Ιονίς και αυτό, αλλιώς σιγά μην χαλούσα το απόγευμα μου να τρέχω στο λιοπύρι για φωτογραφίες....

Εδώ στην διέλευση του από το κανάλι, με προορισμό Σάμη-Ζάντε και πίσω
1.JPG 2.JPG 3.JPG 4.JPG 5.JPG 

Συνέχεια αύριο με τον Ευρωπαίο

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ιθακη για τις φωτογραφιες !

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!
Τι ώρα ήταν περίπου στη Σάμη;

----------


## ιθακη

Κατά τις 17:30 Μάρκο, και κατά τις 2:30 - 3:00 ήταν το ανέβασμα του

----------


## Appia_1978

Grazie!

Τώρα που θα κατέβω, θα προσπαθήσω να τα βγάλω και τα δύο  :Smile:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το μπρίντζ δεν κατεβαίνει φέτος;

----------


## Giannis G.

Προς την Σάμη οδευει το πλοίο, στο λιμάνι θα βρήσκετε περιπου σε 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά, να αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες;
Ionis Samo.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Δυστυχώς όχι ... Την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Ιονίς στις 14.08.2013 στη Σάμη. Το πιο αργό πλοίο κατά τη μανούβρα που έχω δει ποτέ στη ζωή μου!!! 
(Συγγνώμη που είναι στραβές, αλλά δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή στον παλιό υπολογιστή μου ένα πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνων. Ο κύριος υπολογιστής μου χάλασε ...):

Ionis_14.08.13_A.jpg

Ionis_14.08.13_B.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μια χαρά φωτό είναι, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση

----------


## despo

Το τελευταίο κατα τα φαινόμενα δρομολόγιο με καθυστέρηση έκανε το πλοίο σήμερα τα ξημερώματα απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπάρι. Η καθυστέρηση οφειλόταν στη μικρότερη ταχύτητα που έχει σε σύγκριση με το European Express, αφου χθες Κυριακή έκανε ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## despo

Ξανά και φέτος στα δρομολόγια της 'αρπαχτής' απο αρχές Ιουλίου μεταξυ Ηγουμενίτσας-Κερκυρας-Μπαρι με την προσθήκη της Κεφαλονιάς και της Ζακύνθου στις ημέρες αιχμής. Νέο όνομα πλοίου 'Ορίζων' η' 'Horizon' με αλλαγή σημαίας απο Αγιο Βικέντιο σε Κύπρου για λιγότερα έξοδα στα λιμάνια. Διαχειριστής η Πέρλα/Βεντούρης. Τελικά αυτό το πλοίο φαίνεται οτι θα είναι απο τα λίγα εναπομείναντα, που θα μακροημερεύσει στην επιβατηγό μας ναυτιλία !

----------


## ιθακη

Ηοrizon πλέον το όνομα του πλοίου (καλύτερα, να μην μπερδευόμαστε κιόλας με το original)... Μήπως να το μετονομάσουμε κι εδώ?

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ξανά και φέτος στα δρομολόγια της 'αρπαχτής' απο αρχές Ιουλίου μεταξυ Ηγουμενίτσας-Κερκυρας-Μπαρι με την προσθήκη της Κεφαλονιάς και της Ζακύνθου στις ημέρες αιχμής. Νέο όνομα πλοίου 'Ορίζων' η' 'Horizon' με αλλαγή σημαίας απο Αγιο Βικέντιο σε Κύπρου για λιγότερα έξοδα στα λιμάνια. Διαχειριστής η Πέρλα/Βεντούρης. Τελικά αυτό το πλοίο φαίνεται οτι θα είναι απο τα λίγα εναπομείναντα, που θα μακροημερεύσει στην επιβατηγό μας ναυτιλία !


Το αξίζει να μακροημερεύσει και άλλο... Ωραίο και καθαρό εσωτερικό, οικονομικό και άλλα πολλά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ΙΟΝΙΣ όταν στις 19-05-2011 ήταν δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή, στην Κυνόσουρα. 

ΙΟΝΙΣ 57 19-05-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Προs Σαμη σημερα το πλοιο

----------


## ιθακη

Το Ηorizon παραλάσοντας τις ακτές της όμορφης Κεφαλονιάς, και τις ακόμα ποιό όμορφης Ιθάκης....

Για τον captain Nionio

HORIZON (3).jpg HORIZON (1).jpg HORIZON.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται πώς οι "αρπαχτές" (όπως είπε και ο φίλος despo πριν μερικά ποστ) τελείωσαν και το HORIZON με 13,1 knots είναι τώρα κοντά στα Κύθηρα με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του τη Χαλκίδα, μάλλον για να ξεχειμωνιάσει.
Εδώ όταν τον 05/2011 ήταν δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στη Κυνόσουρα.

ΙΟΝΙΣ 46 03-05-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε με το πλοίο (αν ξέρει κάποιος ....ας  μας πει) και έφυγε εχθές το πρωί κατά τις 11.30 π.μ. από Χαλκίδα, με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του το TRAPANI στη δυτική Σικελία. Τώρα έχει περάσει από το πέρασμα ανάμεσα Κύθηρα - Ελαφόνησο και συνεχίζει με 12,3 knots.

----------


## despo

> Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε με το πλοίο (αν ξέρει κάποιος ....ας  μας πει) και έφυγε εχθές το πρωί κατά τις 11.30 π.μ. από Χαλκίδα, με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του το TRAPANI στη δυτική Σικελία. Τώρα έχει περάσει από το πέρασμα ανάμεσα Κύθηρα - Ελαφόνησο και συνεχίζει με 12,3 knots.


Φίλε Παντελή έχει ξαναδουλέψει στη γραμμή αυτή απο Τράπανι ναυλωμένο - μαλιστα στα πρώτα του δρομολόγια στη γραμμή  Μπάρι/Ηγουμενίτσα είχαν στείλει το Bridge. Οπως έχω ξαναγράψει το πλοίο αυτό είναι οικονομικότατο και φαίνεται γι'αυτό το λόγο έχει όλα τα χρόνια στην παρουσία του στην Ελλάδα πλήθος ναυλώσεων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε despo για την απάντηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δουλεύει για τη Siremar;

----------


## avvachrist

Νοτιοδυτικά της Πελοποννήσου το πλοίο, με αλλαγμένη σημαία σε Νήσων Κουκ και με προορισμό τη Χάιφα. ¶λλη μία ναύλωση ή κάτι άλλο άραγε...;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με το equasis, από 16 Σεπτεμβρίου ανήκει σε τουρκική εταιρεία (Ship manager & Registered owner : PELICAN DENIZCILIK SAN TIC LTD) με έδρα την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Η αλλαγή σημαίας από Κύπρου σε Cook Islands αναφέρεται από την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## errikos!

το πλοιο βρησκετε στην haifa. καμια πληροφορια???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τίτλοι τέλους και για το .....ιμιτασιόν _ΙΟΝΙΣ_, που πλέον βρίσκεται _προσαραγμένο στο Aliaga_.

https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...lithike-scrap/

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό το καραβάκι πάντου με άφηνε αδιάφορο, δεν είχε κάτι που να τραβάει πάνω του. Όμως φαίνεται οτι ως ιαπωνικό είχε καλή κράση και έκανε μια χαρά τη δουλειά του για δεκαετίες. Τα τελευταια χρόνια που το είχαν πάρει οι Τούρκοι δεν ταξίδεψε αλλά χρησίμευσε ως κοιτώνας εργατών στα εργοτάξια που είχε η _ιδιοκτήτρια τεχνική εταιρία_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eμένα μου ήταν συμπαθητικό κ περιέργως δεν το γέμισαν προς τα πρύμα όπως συνηθίζεται Θυμάμαι,όταν το έφεραν (1995) ήταν μεσ'την σκουριά.
Το hull ΄ήταν μικρογραφία αυτού του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ένεκα ναυπηγείου Κοyo.

----------


## andria salamis

> Eμένα μου ήταν συμπαθητικό κ περιέργως δεν το γέμισαν προς τα πρύμα όπως συνηθίζεται Θυμάμαι,όταν το έφεραν (1995) ήταν μεσ'την σκουριά.
> Το hull ΄ήταν μικρογραφία αυτού του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ένεκα ναυπηγείου Κοyo.


Και έμενα μου αρεσε.

----------


## lissos

> Eμένα μου ήταν συμπαθητικό κ περιέργως δεν το γέμισαν προς τα πρύμα όπως συνηθίζεται Θυμάμαι,όταν το έφεραν (1995) ήταν μεσ'την σκουριά.
> Το hull ΄ήταν μικρογραφία αυτού του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ένεκα ναυπηγείου Κοyo.


Οι πλώρες ήταν σχεδόν ίδιες!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες Sunbeam,Roussan κ Ιοnisus ήταν συμφερόντων Αρκουμάνη;;

----------


## samurai

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες Sunbeam,Roussan κ Ιοnisus ήταν συμφερόντων Αρκουμάνη;;


 Πιθανότατα ναι Βίκτωρα. Εξού και τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες. :Adoration:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πιθανότατα ναι Βίκτωρα. Εξού και τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε.  :Smile New:

----------

